# Share your day June 2013



## TICA

Wow, June already!!!!   Bought some flowers this morning and was surprised at how much they cost.  Put them in the hanging baskets and am pleased that they look good.   I do this every year, and every year seemed to be shocked at the cost.   Could be I'm just losing my memory or perhaps it is "selective" memory loss.  

Have to lug all of the carpet I removed this week to the street so the garbage will haul it away tomorrow morning.
My daughter is cooking dinner tonight, so that is a good.  I don't care what it is as long as I'm not cooking it!


----------



## That Guy

Thanks for reminding me about getting more flowers for the yard.  I like hanging baskets on the porch, too.  As for the price, I just rub my neck and write 'em a check ...

Want to get outside and keep working on the weeding the bank and meant to earlier before the fog burned off.  Now, it'll probably be too hot and I'll put if off again.

Wild turkeys came by for some bird seed and quail showed up with a bunch of babies.  Sometime during the wee hours this morning, coyotes were whoopin' it up in the field across the way.  Musta been some party but they're good neighbors and quieted down after awhile with no need to call the cops...


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> I'm the person who goes after fake flowers, throws some gravel in a pot and plants the fake flowers in the pot - lollol



A woman at work got a huge fake rose plant . . . so, I proceeded to put a huge fake bug on it.  Good screams and laughs all around.


----------



## That Guy

Got some more work done on the weeding until knee started hurting too much.  Luckily, a little wisp of fog blew through so sun wasn't beating down.  Then, just before joining you folks, here this evening, wild turkeys returned with a couple little guys.  So . . . cute!


----------



## That Guy

Thanks for the recommendation, TWH.  But, it's an ancient injury that the VA couldn't repair and have just been living with as it comes and goes over the years.  Right now, . . . dare I say . . . it's feeling a tiny bit better...

And sorry for no pics.  Having been a photojournalist way back when, one would think I'd be snapping shots galore.  But . . . my interest in photography sorta comes and goes . . . along with my sanity...

So, as for my day, gonna hop in the shower as soon as I log off, head to the store for a new rake and some more succulents.  Then, attack the weeds.


----------



## TICA

Well, the staging is up and the chimney is on its way to being re-pointed.  The puppies are actually handling it pretty good - huge surprise!!!!  Going to be a dusty few days around here I suppose.  Once that is done, I'll re-stain the deck.   I swear, this house is costing a fortune, just to sell it in the end but that was the whole idea.  Onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> I swear, this house is costing a fortune, just to sell it



Ya gotta spend money to make money...


----------



## That Guy

Overcast with high fog in but "they" say it'll burn off and warm up to a nice mid-seventies.  Didn't find any succulents worth adding to the rock garden, yesterday.  So, gonna head to another nursery and see what they have.  Then attack the weeds again.

Noticed Hello Kitty enjoying the cat greens I potted for her.  Of course, there's a plethora of grasses growing all around that she nibbles.  But, I've always enjoyed growing some to place on the deck for the feline population living with me at any given time.  Haven't gotten around to planting catnip as not sure where I want to attract various neighborhood and feral animals sure to be attracted to a good time...


----------



## Ozarkgal

We have the cutest fawn that comes out on the creek bank every day and watches us.  Got a good look at it today and what a healthy, robust looking little critter he is.  I guess him to be about two weeks old and the grass over there is about 6 inches taller than he is.  When he gets through watching us and munching the tender greenery he vanishes back into the tall grass.  Hubby saw mom yesterday , but she stays out of sight usually.

Had to make a doctor trek to Mountain Home to the back quack today...got a Pappa Murphey's pizza to bring home to bake...they are outstanding...worth the trip just for that.

It's lights out now..that pesky rooster will be calling me to come out to play soon.


----------



## That Guy

Love your little fawn, Ozarkgal.  Even if it does grow up to be a rose destroying monster...

Checked out local native revival nursery and found some succulents for the rock garden.  Made a minor attempt to work on weeds but knee started hurting too much. Arrrghh!  

Just finished watching flick on the tube about the Zodiac killer who terrorized San Francisco along time ago.  Remember it well and enjoyed the movie.


----------



## TICA

TWHRider said:


> *TICA*, you're meetin' yourself comin' around the corner busy, getting your house ready  I've done that a couple times and then for an hour or two, I wonder if I really want to sell the house - lol lol



I know what you mean, I'm renovating for sale, but if I stay another year, it won't be a bad thing.  The reason for selling is so that I can bring the horses home and see them every day, shovel the poo and hopefully stay fit.  Never mind the cost of boarding 2 horses.  They are back at the chimney today and what a mess it makes.  Tried to sweep up the dust last night but it is too fine so the hose will be required when they finish. The puppies don't know enough to wipe their feet and it is all over the house now. Will have to power wash and stain the deck again.  (I do love to power wash though).  Whatever I do today, it will be inside to avoid the grime flying around.  Maybe it might be wise to clean out some closets - sounds like a plan.

Have a lovely day everyone!!


----------



## Pappy

Off to Lowes this AM to buy a Sheppards hook for the flowers the wife bought yesterday. Hope the freezes are over but got down to 47 last night.
then on to Aldi's for groceries. Momma will have to have her Dunkin Donuts fix on the way home.

Pretty normal day in our lives.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy..I would like to hear more about the native revival project.  We have many beautiful wildflowers here that are starting to bloom out now.  They're beautiful along the roadsides, and when we first moved here I wanted a native wild flower garden.  I dug different ones up and replanted them, but was not real successful in getting them to grow in a garden. 

 They seem to prefer the neglect of the wild. I did get iris bulbs that have exploded, they grow wild everywhere here. I transplanted some wild ferns on a shady bank in the garden, and they are doing good as well. I think I may have weeded most of the wildflowers out thinking they were weed when they started to come up. I want to try again, if my old worn out back will co-operate.

Need to mow the pasture today, but looks like it's going to rain soon, 60 percent predicted, so I need to go to plan B.

Raccoon #8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





is waiting to go for a ride to join his buddies this morning.  I have a serious wood chuck problem going on in my equipment shed that I though I solved last week, only to find two ginormous holes and tunnels under the tail gate of the trailer that was down, thus unseen until hubby put the tailgate up.  The critter fun never stops this year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*TICA*...Sounds like you're starting out retirement like I did..fixing up my house to sell, moving, fixing up the new place....work, work and more work.  Three years later still at it.  When you live in the country the work never ends, especially if you have livestock. like you are planning on.  I guess things like digging drainage ditches, filling driveway holes, endless mowing, painting decks and yard work and in your soon to be case, mucking stalls is what keeps us up and moving.  Who needs a gym...LOL   That vacation that you suggested is starting to sound darn good about now.  

When I told my back quack yesterday what I had been up to his jaw hit the ground.  I can't let the pain keep me down...must keep going!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Two more days and I'm off to my son's wedding in Ohio.

I've got mixed feelings on this that some of you might empathize with - I'm happy that he's found that special someone relatively early in life, but I'm distressed that "my little boy" is all grown up. 

Now my biggest concern is the 6-hour drive that I'm sharing with two of his high-school buddies. I won't be able to drink much coffee on the way, so I'll probably become grouchy. When I get grouchy I get surly.

... and when I get surly I cheat at Auto Bingo.



They'll probably end up kicking me out somewhere around Pittsburgh.

... and NO ONE should EVER be stranded in Pittsburgh.


----------



## TICA

SifuPhil, the forum will miss you!!!!!!!!!!!   Enjoy the wedding and I'm sure Pittsburgh would love to see you, should you get booted out of the car.


----------



## Ozarkgal

I can't take it....first SeaBreeze and now Phil leaving us to our own devices. Phil, you just curl up in your corner of the back seat and be a good boy until you reach Ohio. Don't cheat at auto bingo, fart too much,, or drink too much coffee so you have to ask for too many pee stops because your aged bladder can't hold it, and you should be fine. Also, don't ogle the
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 young chickies too much or the boys will just think you're an old lech who is a lot of talk and no action. Oh, and don't tell too many "when I was your age" stories. Young people hate that....errr...maybe you should take the bus.

All kidding aside, have a great trip and enjoy the wedding.


----------



## pchinvegas

The heat is on here in Vegas, we looking a 110 on Saturday ! But it's a dry heat!


----------



## SifuPhil

TICA said:


> SifuPhil, the forum will miss you!!!!!!!!!!!   Enjoy the wedding and I'm sure Pittsburgh would love to see you, should you get booted out of the car.



Thank you, TICA - although I'm not sure that Pittsburgh is ready for _me_. layful:



Ozarkgal said:


> I can't take it....first SeaBreeze and now Phil leaving us to our own devices. Phil, you just curl up in your corner of the back seat and be a good boy until you reach Ohio. Don't cheat at auto bingo, fart too much,, or drink too much coffee so you have to ask for too many pee stops because your aged bladder can't hold it, and you should be fine. Also, don't ogle the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> young chickies too much or the boys will just think you're an old lech who is a lot of talk and no action. Oh, and don't tell too many "when I was your age" stories. Young people hate that....errr...maybe you should take the bus.
> 
> All kidding aside, have a great trip and enjoy the wedding.



Thank you, m'Lady. It should be interesting since not only will the ex- be there with her hubby, but a lot of my son's mid-20's female friends. 

I won't know whether to defecate or remove myself from the appliance.

"_Back_ seat" ???  I wanna' sit up FRONT, so I can stick my head out the window and let my tongue flap in the breeze all the way to Ohio! 





pchinvegas said:


> The heat is on here in Vegas, we looking a 110 on Saturday ! But it's a dry heat!



Don't you just LOVE when they say that?


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> That Guy..I would like to hear more about the native revival project.  We have many beautiful wildflowers here that are starting to bloom out now.  They're beautiful along the roadsides, and when we first moved here I wanted a native wild flower garden.  I dug different ones up and replanted them, but was not real successful in getting them to grow in a garden.



The Native Revival Nursery is a pretty great place.  They collect and propagate plants from all over the area.  In my case, the California Central Coast.  Going native is a great way to guarantee better success in the garden.

As for wildflowers . . . was going to post a link for you but am still trying to figure out how to do stuff with this bitter Apple computer. It is NOT intuitive!

Most wildflowers do not transplant well and it's best to collect the seeds in the Fall.  But, may I suggest you go to Wild Seed Farms online and get their catalogue.  They have stuff specifically for all regions of the U.S. and great information on how to be successful.  Have been using their seeds for years and quite happy with the results.

Basically, get rid of all weeds in the area you wish to plant, scratch (!) the surface lightly (not tilling deeply as that will encourage more weeds), sow seed on surface and roll surface to ensure contact with soil.  Best done in Fall which is what happens naturally and Winter moisture will have you singing praise in the Spring.


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Two more days and I'm off to my son's wedding in Ohio.
> 
> I've got mixed feelings on this that some of you might empathize with - I'm happy that he's found that special someone relatively early in life, but I'm distressed that "my little boy" is all grown up.
> 
> Now my biggest concern is the 6-hour drive that I'm sharing with two of his high-school buddies. I won't be able to drink much coffee on the way, so I'll probably become grouchy. When I get grouchy I get surly.



Wow!  Congrats to one and all.  I know exactly how you feel about your little boy gone to becoming a grown man.  They'll always be our little ones but it's so interesting and quite satisfying to relate to them as adults.  Have a great time, Daddy-O!

Now, as for the road trip with the Boyz . . . best of luck on that...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Now, as for the road trip with the Boyz . . . best of luck on that...



Heh, heh ... they'll probably be blasting Kanye West, 2 Chainz and Kid Ink while I'm screaming out lyrics from Tull and Floyd ... 

It should be an interesting trip.



ETA: Is this the Wild Seed Farms you're referring to?

*Wild Seed Farms*


----------



## That Guy

pchinvegas said:


> The heat is on here in Vegas, we looking a 110 on Saturday ! But it's a dry heat!



110?  110?!?!?  110 . . . !!!  Yeah, I always love that, "It's a dry heat."  We all know it's true, though.  High heat and humidity are the worst. For a wimpy guy like me, I always mumble, "But, it's a HOT heat . . . "


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> ETA: Is this the Wild Seed Farms you're referring to?
> 
> *Wild Seed Farms*



Yeah!  Thanks!  Attention Ozarkgal!!

Some day I'll bite into this mushy Apple and figure it out . . . maybe.  Saw a book, "Mac for Windows Users".  Might be a good read for me...   Bought one "How to do Everything Mac" which was kinda ok but not what I'd hoped for.  #@%^&*! computer thingy.


----------



## That Guy

Hear my friend the Acorn Woodpecker calling me outside.  Gonna go and plant my new succulents and work on the weeds...


----------



## Anne

Thank you, That Guy and Ozarkgal, for the link to that site.  I've ordered a catalog, and noticed a pretty Cardinal plate on there, too.  I think I should have that ...but now I can't find the page it was on, so will keep looking.   Nice site and lots of pretty flowers!!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Phil...Thanks for the wildflower site.  I'll grow you a nosegay, dry it and send it to you.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> T
> 
> Most wildflowers do not transplant well and it's best to collect the seeds in the Fall. But, may I suggest you go to Wild Seed Farms online and get their catalogue. They have stuff specifically for all regions of the U.S. and great information on how to be successful. Have been using their seeds for years and quite happy with the results.
> 
> .


*That Guy*...Thanks for the planting tips and the suggestion to order seeds.  Our wildflowers bloom early, right now they are beautiful, and there are many different varieties that bloom at different stages.  It's difficult to get to them because most of them are growing on the side of the roads. I did manage to get a wild rose bush and it really took hold this year and is blooming abundantly right now.


----------



## That Guy

OZgal . . .  I was looking at wild roses and perennial sweet peas and read that in certain locations they are very invasive.  So, be careful...!


----------



## That Guy

Got the succulents planted but no work on the weeds.  Maybe, tomorrow or the next . . .  (Obviously, not something I'm looking forward to ...)

Had a nice long telephone conversation with my older sister.  I love her so much.  She was more of a mommy to me than our mother...  and always tells me what a great little brother I was which helps whenever I'm feeling down on myself.


----------



## TICA

The crew is here again, working on the chimney.  I hope they finish today so the deck can be put back to use.   I miss sitting out there and having a beer at the end of the day.  Right now you have to dodge the staging they have set up and the noise is pretty intense.

Might try and get lawn mower going - it is time.


----------



## SifuPhil

TWHRider said:


> ... *Phil,*  "have a safe trip" is a given.  I think "have a SANE trip" is on a lateral with "safe" - lol lol lol.  I will pray for your mental health during the trip and have a fantastic time at your son's wedding.  Because I was born in NE Ohio, what general area in OH will you be?



It's taking place in Oberlin, where he did his undergrad work.


----------



## That Guy

Off for teeth cleaning.  Wheeeeee....


----------



## TICA

Mowed the lawn yesterday and then went riding last night.  Was a lovely evening for riding but by the time I picked out the horse's feet after, I could barely move.  The ole bod doesn't quite hold up like I always expect it to.  I'm always surprised when I get an ache or pain.  Anyway, today I'm taking it easy.  They are currently removing the staging from the patio and after that, I might just pour a bubble bath and the book I'm currently reading, and soak for a while.  

That Guy, I hope your cleaning went well.  The dentist is on my "what I don't like" list.  Although mandatory, it certainly isn't one of my favorite things.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TWH:*


> *Ozarkgal,* EIGHT of those little masked bandits? Mercy, mamma must've had Kits and they're just now getting their driver's licenses. Coon hunting is in, in my area. Was it a Coon Hound or a Blood Hound you saw knocking at your gate? If it was a Coon Hound, somebody is probably looking for it, they are worth a lot of money if they track/tree good. I know a few folks who put GPS on their collars.



TWH...It is definitely a bloodhound, not common in these parts.  My neighbor (the one who has Nugget the palomino mule) is a competition coonhound trainer and I do toenail clipping for the them occasionally.  He does use GPS for tracking, like you say , some of these dogs are very valuable and can run in the thousands of dollars

The old boy seems to be a sweetie, I took pictures and will post the story on the pet section later.

No signs of coons for the last two nights..maybe they are slowing down now (fingers crossed. Haven't seen any signs of the woodchucks either.  Maybe all the activity around their burrows discouraged them.(more fingers crossed)

Off to the metropolis of Mountain Home again today.  Hubby has a doctor appointment.   

*TICA...*


> Mowed the lawn yesterday and then went riding last night. Was a lovely evening for riding but by the time I picked out the horse's feet after, I could barely move. The ole bod doesn't quite hold up like I always expect it to. I'm always surprised when I get an ache or pain. Anyway, today I'm taking it easy.



I'm jealous that you got to go for a nice evening ride..boy I miss those days!  But, I really don't miss all the associated work that goes with it.  I also have many aches and pains, in places I didn't even know I had places when I was younger. Enjoy your relaxing day!  

*That Guy..*Give the ladies big smile today with those newly cleaned pearly whites...reminds me I need to do that soon.


----------



## That Guy

Off to the grocery store for some genetically modified beaver anal glands while pondering the tragedy of the healthy eater . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TWH:*


> Forget buying the beaver anal glands, just buy some products made from wheat grown in Oregon. Pretty quick you have those beaver anal glands you're desirous of as you will have probably grown them --- somewherelayful:



Huh?



> This is when getting old and decrepit really tisses me off. I hate hate hate not being able to all my own work, especially when that costs me money:sour:



My sentiments exactly, which is why I dug a 50 foot ditch, a foot deep down the side of our driveway by myself two weeks after having a rhizotomy done on my back.  Now I'm paying for it, but have no choice since there is enough work for three field hands around here and hubby cannot do heavy physical labor any longer.  I figured out not long after we moved here, not to bother trying to find people to do any kind of actual work around here.  Most of the time they never show up for any amount of money.

As for the hay, hopefully we will have a good crop this year after the drought fiasco last year.  The farmers around here are cutting and baling this week, and it looks like they're getting a good yield. Maybe, those prices will go down some this year.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Since I have been outside for the last couple of month doing spring clean up and planting chores the house work has been neglected and is now in a shambles..Next week I am going to Texas to visit a friend and we are driving back in her car and she will spend a week here.  We do this every summer when school is out (she's a teacher).  I have three days to get this house in order for her visit and believe me it will take full concentration and energy to accomplish it.  

To top it off my health insurance pulled the rug out from under me last week and I have to have a back procedure done the day before I leave...look for a rant thread coming from me soon about health insurance and how Obamacare is going to "help" us!


----------



## That Guy

Woo Hoo!  Watched my two favorite women tennis champs finish out the French Open.  Going to a party later this afternoon.  Taking some good wine and a watermelon.  Maybe, play some guitar with the neighbor...


----------



## TICA

Good hint TWHRider, Thanks!!   Went to the barn this morning and played with my horse.  Groomed him, picked out his feet and gave his tail and mane a really good combing out including a clipping his bridle path.  My daughter had a lesson that I wanted to watch so I didn't ride, but had my horse fix by grooming.  After, we went for brunch which was nice!  Have since cleaned the kitchen, fed the dogs and scrubbed the bathroom.  Ready to pour a glass of vino and watch show jumping from Spruce Meadows this afternoon.  Yup.... having a lovely Sunday!!


----------



## That Guy

Sounds like a very lovely Sunday indeed, TICA.

After a few glasses of wine at the party yesterday afternoon, went to sleep early and woke up before dawn.  Enjoyed the sunrise even if it was nothing spectacular with the fog . . .  But, hey . . . it DID come up and that's always a good thing...

Watched French Open men's final.  Nadal won a record 8th title.  Good match even with some stupid guy running on the court with a flare . . . !  Now that the fog has pulled back to right on the water, gonna try to get new succulents and cacti planted.


----------



## TICA

I'm liking this "retirement" more and more everyday!!!  Today I've painted a few baseboard heaters, on my 4th load of laundry and am just about ready to wash the dining room walls.  It is so nice to be able to do a little bit everyday versus cramming it all into a weekend.  I actually just enjoy my weekends now not feeling pressured to "get er done" in two days before going back to work.  

I hope everyone had a nice weekend (we know Phil did!!)


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> It is so nice to be able to do a little bit everyday versus cramming it all into a weekend.  I actually just enjoy my weekends now not feeling pressured to "get er done" in two days before going back to work.



As I'm enjoying my few weeks off right now, had the exact same thought.  When retirement comes (and it certainly is just 'round the next bend) it will be so welcome.


----------



## Pappy

Rain, rain and more rain. Had a dentist appt. this AM and by the time we got there, it was pouring. They say two more days of this and it should clear. On the way home, stopped at our local casino. Not a good move on my part but the wife has been very lucky this year so far. Spending a quiet night at home and will watch Antiques Roadshow, one of my favorites.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TICA*...you need to go back to work to get some rest..whew, girl you're on a mission!  I keep wondering how I ever in the world managed to get everything done and still work a full time + job before I retired.  It seems like there are never enough hours in the day to get everything I want to do accomplished.  Maybe it's just because the brain has not slowed down with the body yet.  


We've been spring cleaning the house for the last 3 days...whew...I sure miss having a weekly housekeeper since I retired. 
 We've been spending all our time outside for the last two months, so the house has been neglected except for the occasional dusting and quick vacuum over the floors....just enough so the health department doesn't condemn the place.  

This being inside is killing me because the weather is so great I want to be outside..I did sneak out to hang some clothes on the line and pull a few weeds this morning.  The Gangstas are getting a bath in a few minutes and a hair cut in the morning before I have to go have a steroid shot in my back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> Wine------------wine and I haven't gotten along since I drank one whole bottle of so-called Italian home made wine, 30 years ago.  I fell in the chest freezer after diving in for horse feed and couldn't get out.  I had "the flu" for nearly a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....I've had a few cases of the "intentional flu" myself. One memorable one was when I tried to drink Fort Worth dry the first New Year's Eve we lived in Texas...missing my friends and family, had a drink or two for every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, unlike you TWH, I am not a quick learner.:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The folks that forced me to drink that stuff might have Italian but that stuff tasted like a mix of Kerosene and rubbing alcohol. After I was forced to take a few slugs out of the bottle, the further I got, the better it tasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a case of two's too many, and twelve's not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wedding bottles of wine adorning my buffet, behind glass doors and that's where they will stay until it's time for my baby brother to clean this place out -- he's going to need all that wine to sort thru my stuff after I'm gone:rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to worry about my brother cleaning out the booze when I'm gone, he's already done that!
Click to expand...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hi guys, been missing you all! :love_heart:  Just got home from our camping trip, all tuckered out after the 4 hour run home...furkids cooperated with patient bladders, LOL!   Haven't caught up on the forum messages yet, just got some stuff out of the camper and called it a day.  Hubby is already sleeping, and I'm about to join him. fftobed:

We had a good time, started out snowy in the area where we were, but ended up with nice sunny weather, beautiful scenery and good fishing...can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Welcome back SeaBreeze...you were missed!  We're looking forward to hearing about your adventure.  Do you take your cat on trips too?


----------



## That Guy

Glad you had a good trip SeaBreeze and it's good to have you back.  Nothing like coming home.


----------



## Ozarkgal

A nice morning...BBB is napping after his breakfast, the Gangstas are napping after their first morning run.  I'm bushed after the marathon spring house cleaning, trying to get motivated to give the Gangstas a much needed haircut this morning.  Then I'm off to the back quack in Mountain Home this afternoon for a back injection....another fun day.nthego:


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> *TICA*...you need to go back to work to get some rest..whew, girl you're on a mission!



hahaha, yes I am on a mission.  Want to sell this house, get a new one built and be all settled by Christmas.  If it doesn't sell, I won't be disappointed to spend another winter here, I actually love this house.  My neighbors are wonderful people and I'm in a good area on a dead end street with a lake across the street from me.   If I could put up a barn and bring the ponies home here, I would but the lot isn't big enough and the zoning won't allow it either.

Going to wash my bedroom walls today and am hoping I can get away with paint touch ups instead of painting the whole room.

Once that room is done, only one more left to go!nthego:


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> A nice morning...BBB is napping after his breakfast, the Gangstas are napping after their first morning run.  I'm bushed after the marathon spring house cleaning, trying to get motivated to give the Gangstas a much needed haircut this morning.  Then I'm off to the back quack in Mountain Home this afternoon for a back injection....another fun day.nthego:



A back injection doesn't sound like much fun so I'll be sending some good vibes your way today!!  Hope it doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## SifuPhil

Welcome back, Sea! Sounds like you had a great time.

It's nice coming back home, isn't it?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal said:


> Welcome back SeaBreeze...you were missed!  We're looking forward to hearing about your adventure.  Do you take your cat on trips too?



Thanks Ozarkgal!  We had a good time, a few first days of snowy mountain weather made us wonder how much snow would accumulate, but it soon turned nice for us.  We were taking a nice scenic walk for around 3 miles or so, and on days that hubby was fishing, I'd go alone with the dog.  I'll post a few scenery pics I took, once I downsize them.  We take the cat too, so far he's been of 3 trips with us in two different spots, here's some pics of them in my album on Pet Forums...http://www.petforums.com/album.php?albumid=17



That Guy said:


> Glad you had a good trip SeaBreeze and it's good to have you back.  Nothing like coming home.



Thank you That Guy!   It's fun to leave, and great to get back home too, even the furkids are happy to be back in their real house.



SifuPhil said:


> Welcome back, Sea! Sounds like you had a great time.
> 
> It's nice coming back home, isn't it?



Thanks SifuPhil!   We had a good time, but the altitude, sun and wind does wear you out a bit.  It's nice to come back home and hit the hot shower, etc.  The weather has been hot and dry here at home, but since the house is shaded by pine/spruce trees, it was pretty cool once we got in the door.  With the temps around 99 degrees, I've been lazy about going into the camper to finish unpacking and cleaning...it can wait though.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal said:


> A nice morning...BBB is napping after his breakfast, the Gangstas are napping after their first morning run.  I'm bushed after the marathon spring house cleaning, trying to get motivated to give the Gangstas a much needed haircut this morning.  Then I'm off to the back quack in Mountain Home this afternoon for a back injection....another fun day.nthego:



Grooming one big Schnauzer takes hours for us, I don't envy you with three Ozarkgal!   Hope your injection isn't too painful, and you benefit greatly from it.


----------



## That Guy

Got last of the succulents planted.  Next, a trip to landscape supply for rocks, gravel and sand . . .

Enjoyed listening to old time radio for an hour this afternoon; "The Whistler".  Stepped outside this evening to watch birds putting on air show.  Swallows doing their sabre-jet turns and swoops, doves gliding in to feed, black birds enjoying a birdbath, chickadees flitting about, wild turkeys marching through and assorted others flying in and out.  Best was humming bird actually bathing in a shallow bird bath.  I've enjoyed watching them fly in and out of sprinklers and sip water from a fountain.  But, this little guy was actually splashing about in the bath.  Cool.


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze: 





> Grooming one big Schnauzer takes hours for us, I don't envy you with three Ozarkgal!





> Hope your injection isn't too painful, and you benefit greatly from it.



It takes me about 2 hours to groom the three of them..that does not include baths which I give the night before or setting up the table and equipment, or clean up....so about 2 1/2-3 hours for all (excluding baths)....However, I didn't get that chore done today, I was just too tired after all the spring cleaning last week.  I may give it a go in the morning before I leave, but I still feel worn out from the trip to the back quack and anesthesia today,it may have to wait until I come back from Dallas. 
No, not much pain for the procedure. I had a light sedation, better living through chemistry...



*TWH.*.Phew..I'd be glad to chip in for some Cool Whip for that jell-o...I miss the horses, but not the vet bills.  Filling teeth?  That's a new one for me.  I can't imagine doing that without a speculum, what a good boy!


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> *Ozarkgal, *No filling, he was quidding hay and got the points rasped down a little bit on his top :beatdeadhorse:


  Egads..now that makes sense..Still under the influence a bit when I read that....although, I'm sure filling can, has been done somewhere.  If any of your horses pass your vet will look like the emoticon. He won't like losing that source of revenue!


----------



## TICA

Took the day off today, no washing walls and no painting.   Had lunch with my sister and then came home and have been doing crossword puzzles all afternoon.  At first I was feeling guilty, but then thought "I'm retired now", so I have the rest of the week to finish.  Still haven't found the flooring I want to put down, but will go looking sometime this week.

TWHRider, I feel your pain on the horse expenses!!!!!  Wilson had his teeth done in the Spring and is due for his feet to be trimmed soon.  All in all, he is an easy keeper though so I can't complain.  I'm still paying board but it will be cheaper when he comes home.  My daughter's horse will come too so between us, we'll save a lot on the monthly board bill.  It will take a bit of getting used to buying trucks full of hay all at once though.


----------



## TICA

All right you guys..... we've gotten away from sharing our days and I miss hearing what everyone is up to.  This morning I took the puppies in to have their nails clipped.  No easy feat to do that as they are terrible in the car - keep trying to climb into the front seat with me and they are just too big for that.   Nothing has worked to keep them where they belong, so I ended up putting the crates in the car and transporting them that way.   I had such good luck putting the BBQ together that my barn owner has asked me to assemble her new bureau so that is on my agenda for the day.  Need to paint my bedroom closet and have already bought the laminate flooring and will start that tomorrow.  

What are you folks doing today?????


----------



## Pappy

Enjoying a nice day for a change. Guess the wifey and me are going over to our local casino for supper and a few spins.


----------



## That Guy

No easy "feet", eh TICA.  After trimming one of our Siamese cat's nails, my mom would always PAINT them.  Poor guy.  He hated that.

Careful at the casino, Pappy.  I'm not a gambler but I've heard that it's always smart to eat first just in case there's no money left over for food.  Yikes!

Here, am hoping to attack the weeds once again.  Making good progress.  Done with planting succulents for now and need to get gravel and sand to fill in around the rocks and stones.  After visiting here with you all (not y'all...), need to run some errands and may just blow off the rest of the day to relax in the sun and/or shade as weather dictates...


----------



## SifuPhil

Woke up, had coffee, did work-out, started writing.

Writing.

Writing.

Writing.

Scratch itch.

Writing.

Have student in an hour or so - 2 hours of beating him up.

Back to writing.

Eat toast.

Write 'til eyes close.


----------



## That Guy

Writing, writing, writing . . .
Mowing, mowing, mowing . . .

With the requisite itching and "stripping" (down at the Wild Filly Dance Hall???) sounds like a productive day.


----------



## TICA

Do not buy a wicker bureau that needs to be put together.  5 hours, blisters and brain dead but got it done.  Pre-drilled holes didn't match and in a few spots, they actually forgot the holes.  Instructions that didn't mention various steps and diagrams that changed the angle from front to back without mentioning that.  Said you only needed "a star screwdriver", but didn't mention that a normal handle won't fit.  Thank heavens I have a multitude of screwdrivers, drills, rubber hammers and spare screws.  Nightmare to put together but it is done and my friend will be happy.  Time for a beer on the patio.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today we took the dog to the park for the first time since we got back from our camping vacation.  He was super happy to be there, and went to cool off in the usual water puddles, and came out with black knee-socks  ...super dry from lack of rain.  When we got back home, I went into the camper for a few hours to clean, as today was just mid-80's and partly cloudy (and smoky skies), figured I'd better get the clean-up over with before Wednesday when temps would rise and sun would be in full force.

Too tired to make a big dinner, since we stuffed ourselves on pork Carnitas from a good Mexican restaurant yesterday.  Just opened a can of tuna, sprinkled it with salt and pepper, with a touch of mayo...side of crisp bread crackers (Finn Crisp).  Nothing else planned, ready to reeeelaxxx.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Do not buy a wicker bureau that needs to be put together.  5 hours, blisters and brain dead but got it done.  Pre-drilled holes didn't match and in a few spots, they actually forgot the holes.  Instructions that didn't mention various steps and diagrams that changed the angle from front to back without mentioning that.  Said you only needed "a star screwdriver", but didn't mention that a normal handle won't fit.  Thank heavens I have a multitude of screwdrivers, drills, rubber hammers and spare screws.  Nightmare to put together but it is done and my friend will be happy.  Time for a beer on the patio.....



Been there too many times.  This is the reason swear words were invented.


----------



## SifuPhil

I'm firmly convinced that wicker is Evil.

Back in my bachelor days I had a favorite piece of furniture - a wicker peacock chair.



I guess I was secretly hoping that Morticia Addams would come to my apartment some day, but unfortunately it never happened.

But even with a nice comfy cushion that chair was Evil. 

It was good the first year or so that I had it but I guess I abused it a little too much, because it started practicing acupuncture on me every time I'd sit in it. Actually, it wasn't really acupuncture - more like pretty-close puncture. I looked like I got mugged by a porcupine. I whistled when I walked, but I wasn't using my lips. My students began calling me Sifu Sieve.

Evil. 

I finally put it out on the curb on collection day. No one would take it. In the middle of NYC's Greenwich Village. On a sunny Wednesday in August. 

They KNEW it was evil. The chair sat there at the curb, _laughing_ at me, knowing I'd have to take it back. 

I tried painting it and bringing it out only during holidays. Still no good ...



I finally dragged it kicking and screaming up to the roof one day and set it on fire. I began choking on the fumes, burned both hands and my right leg, and had nightmares for several years after.

Evil.


----------



## That Guy

Was headed off to grocery store, yesterday and forgot to bring bags.  Yes, here in FishWisher's Kalifornistan, we have been Kalifornicated into banning all bags in stores.  So . . .    Hoping to hop in the truck with bags in tow, today...


----------



## Pappy

We shop at a store called Aldis. No bags, no frills and low prices. I take 2 of these in the SUV and fill them up after checking out. Also, they have the carts with the chains on them and you must return them to get your quarter back.


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> I'm firmly convinced that wicker is Evil.
> 
> Back in my bachelor days I had a favorite piece of furniture - a wicker peacock chair.
> 
> View attachment 922
> 
> I guess I was secretly hoping that Morticia Addams would come to my apartment some day, but unfortunately it never happened.
> 
> But even with a nice comfy cushion that chair was Evil.
> 
> It was good the first year or so that I had it but I guess I abused it a little too much, because it started practicing acupuncture on me every time I'd sit in it. Actually, it wasn't really acupuncture - more like pretty-close puncture. I looked like I got mugged by a porcupine. I whistled when I walked, but I wasn't using my lips. My students began calling me Sifu Sieve.
> 
> Evil.
> 
> I finally put it out on the curb on collection day. No one would take it. In the middle of NYC's Greenwich Village. On a sunny Wednesday in August.
> 
> They KNEW it was evil. The chair sat there at the curb, _laughing_ at me, knowing I'd have to take it back.
> 
> I tried painting it and bringing it out only during holidays. Still no good ...
> 
> View attachment 923
> 
> I finally dragged it kicking and screaming up to the roof one day and set it on fire. I began choking on the fumes, burned both hands and my right leg, and had nightmares for several years after.
> 
> Evil.




Hilarious!!!!!!   Phil, are you sure that thing won't come back to life???!!  One day, you'll walk into your apartment, and  Lo and behold, there, behind the door...........


----------



## TICA

Today I mowed the front and back lawns.  No easy feat let me tell ya!  Picked up 1/4 round and primed and painted that as well as the baseboards that will be put back once the floor goes down.  That was supposed to happen today, but the weatherman called for rain and because we'll set up the table say and reciprocating saw outdoors, we delayed the "plan".  As it turned out, the weather was beautiful and the rain is supposed to come in tomorrow.  Rain or shine, the bedroom floor is being laid tomorrow.  Will keep ya all posted on progress.


----------



## That Guy

Stepped outside to enjoy the afternoon, sitting in the shade with Hello Kitty.  Suddenly, a lone red winged black bird swooped in to nibble a few seeds.  I love those guys and haven't seen any in too long.  They used to be everywhere!  Hope his buddies are nearby and return with their colorful shoulder patch and lilting song.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> My washer is fixed.  "fixed" ----- I don't need a new one.
> 
> I love my big dogs.



You mean you aren't goin' for SifuPhil's Air Washer???  And I love big dogs, too.  Wish I still had one or two or three.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Today I mowed the front and back lawns.  No easy feat let me tell ya!  Picked up 1/4 round and primed and painted that as well as the baseboards that will be put back once the floor goes down.  That was supposed to happen today, but the weatherman called for rain and because we'll set up the table say and reciprocating saw outdoors, we delayed the "plan".  As it turned out, the weather was beautiful and the rain is supposed to come in tomorrow.  Rain or shine, the bedroom floor is being laid tomorrow.  Will keep ya all posted on progress.



Looks like the weather was not on your side.  What's with the forecaster missing the mark all to often?  Good luck with the floor.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> Not having the washer  is like having the car quit running.  You don't need it until it's not availablelayful:
> 
> My two dogs were very well behaved behind the baby gate that kept them out of the kitchen and the laundry "cove".  I like people I don't know seeing my dogs without be able to touch them - lol lol
> 
> They stand at the baby gate cold-staring everyone down and that intimidates strangers.  People don't know all that staring is a plea for someone to pet them.



Glad your washer's fixed TWHRider!  I'd have to head over to the laundromat, and don't wanna go there again, did that waaay back in my younger days, when I lived in an apartment.  My kiddo's just around 60 pounds, and I too keep him in an adjacent room separated by a baby gate...he's bust through it if 'mom' called for help, but he's pretty much a lover, not a fighter, LOL! 



TICA said:


> Today I mowed the front and back lawns.  No easy feat let me tell ya!  Picked up 1/4 round and primed and painted that as well as the baseboards that will be put back once the floor goes down.  That was supposed to happen today, but the weatherman called for rain and because we'll set up the table say and reciprocating saw outdoors, we delayed the "plan".  As it turned out, the weather was beautiful and the rain is supposed to come in tomorrow.  Rain or shine, the bedroom floor is being laid tomorrow.  Will keep ya all posted on progress.



Just mowing my back lawn is work enough for me!  Will have to put down some grass seed soon, to try and fill in all the bare spots that get super muddy in rain/snow.  It'll be a challenge with the strict 2 day a week watering restrictions around here.   Good luck with your bedroom floor project, will be great if you can post a pic when it's completed. 



That Guy said:


> Stepped outside to enjoy the afternoon, sitting in the shade with Hello Kitty.  Suddenly, a lone red winged black bird swooped in to nibble a few seeds.  I love those guys and haven't seen any in too long.  They used to be everywhere!  Hope his buddies are nearby and return with their colorful shoulder patch and lilting song.



Sounds like a perfect day in nature to me That Guy! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today I took my usual walk in the park with the dog and hubby.  Packed some water for all of us, since the weather is starting to get hot here, and there's not much shade at the dog park.

After that, I went to the library, and heard some tornado sirens outside.  The gal that worked there announced to everyone to either go into the restrooms or the hallway...and if they preferred to stay put, to consider that there was a lot of glass in that building.  Of course, we all stayed where we were. layful:

Then...I went to Walmart to pick up some things.  When I was leaving the store, a security guy had some blond haired kid (around 17 years old) in the lobby, holding him by the front of his shirt, while talking on his radio phone.  The kid was saying 'you better let go of me NOW!', etc.  I just left the store, didn't want to get a "cap in my a$$" just for being in the area. 

So, as I'm putting my bags in my Jeep, the kid runs past me, with the security guard chasing after him.  The kid was tall, so he ran pretty fast.  They disappeared from sight, with the kid in the lead.  Not sure what he did or stole.

Driving out, I saw another security guy talking on his phone, looking out of breath too.  It appeared that the kid got away.  Seems to me that Walmart needs to tweak their security procedures for future incidents...I couldn't believe nobody was by that guards side within seconds to assist. 

Oh well, a little excitement in my day.  Picked up a good NY style pizza from a local pizzeria,  and brought it home for supper.


----------



## SifuPhil

Wal-Mart Security Search Team member -


----------



## Pappy

Last year, down in FL, an old geezer Walmart greeter, knocked a theft who was running out the door, flat on his ass with a shopping cart.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Last year, down in FL, an old geezer Walmart greeter, knocked a theft who was running out the door, flat on his ass with a shopping cart.



That's one of those sweet against-all-odds events that we hear about once in a while. Unfortunately the story is usually more along the lines of the perp knocking the greeter down.

I think they need to hire a few of us ex-bouncers as Wally-Mart greeters - as soon as someone enters you shove 'em against the wall, frisk 'em, run the wand over 'em then give 'em a glow-in-the-dark bracelet to wear.

It gets worse on the way out ...


----------



## SifuPhil

TWHRider said:


> --
> *Boy are you lucky (NY style pizza).  We have one place that claims to make NY style pizza but they really are clueless.  For as many pizza places as we have in our area, I can't think of one that's a stand out*



It isn't REAL NY-style unless it drips grease down the front of your shirt, you're charged $5 a slice and you get mugged while you're eating it. 

We have an area up the road a ways here called Old Forge - they've taken the name of "Pizza Capital of Pennsylvania" for themselves and claim to make wonderful "NY-Style" pizza.

Although I've tried many places there and the pies ARE good, they still don't bring to mind the pies of old in NYC. Maybe my taste buds have aged or my perception or memory have failed me, but somehow they just aren't the same ...


----------



## SeaBreeze

We're not close enough to the fires to experience any ash, but there has been a lot of smoke in the air, causing hazy conditions, etc.  There's nothing like the pizza you get in NY, but even there, some places are excellent, and some not so much.  Luckily we found one local pizzeria that comes super close, hoping they don't shut down...but they've been around for over 20 years now, just had a name change awhile back.  There's two other places that are acceptable, but the quality varies so much with each order, that we avoid those.


----------



## That Guy

While in NYC many, many moons ago I ordered a "California Burger" in a restaurant.  It was terrible.  I say, if you want NYC pizza, go to NYC.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> While in NYC many, many moons ago I ordered a "California Burger" in a restaurant.  It was terrible.  I say, if you want NYC pizza, go to NYC.



Yeah, New Yorkers don't quite "get" the concept of health food - their idea of it is putting some lettuce on a pastrami sandwich. 

I shouldn't say that ... there were actually a few health-food restaurants back in the day, but they always charged 3x what you'd pay in a regular joint. I could never justify sacrificing taste for health, nor money for image.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today, after our walk in the park with the dog, I did some needed maintenance with trimming the hedges and shrubs in the front yard.  Was going to prepare to plant grass seed in the back yard, but hubby talked me out of it.  It's sooo hot and dry, with the watering restrictions and all, it is hard to expect good results, so will wait until fall. Yesterday, I did buy numerous bags of topsoil, compost and mulch...so I'm ready to go at any time.  Hope everyone is having a nice day!


----------



## That Guy

At 2004 PDT, we will enjoy the Summer Solstice.  Please adjust your celebration times accordingly . . .


----------



## TICA

Well, it took a day and a half, but the bedroom floor is finished.  My knees held out just fine, but the old back had a few twinges.  Managed to get the furniture back in the room last night with some help.  The rest of my house is a disaster so I'll be trying to sort through it all today and get it cleaned up.  Picked up the flooring for the living room yesterday, but I'm taking a break and will start again on Monday.  I have some pictures, but can't find the "thingy" I need to download them.  I'm hoping I'll find it when I do the big clean up!  And....isn't always the way when in the middle of renovations.  My daughter's new boyfriend (who I haven't met yet) is coming to visit this weekend.  Gotta run folks, serious cleaning ahead today.  nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil

Congrats!

Were you wearing knee pads and a back-brace? I used to do a lot of flooring and I found that they helped quite a bit. 

Good luck on your hunt for the USB cable - they like to hide in dark, dry places, so start with those.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Well, it took a day and a half, but the bedroom floor is finished.  My knees held out just fine, but the old back had a few twinges.  Managed to get the furniture back in the room last night with some help.  The rest of my house is a disaster so I'll be trying to sort through it all today and get it cleaned up.  Picked up the flooring for the living room yesterday, but I'm taking a break and will start again on Monday.  I have some pictures, but can't find the "thingy" I need to download them.  I'm hoping I'll find it when I do the big clean up!  And....isn't always the way when in the middle of renovations.  My daughter's new boyfriend (who I haven't met yet) is coming to visit this weekend.  Gotta run folks, serious cleaning ahead today.  nthego:



Congrats on getting the floor done.  You deserve a break.  Good luck visiting with the new boyfriend.  Hope he proves to be a good guy.


----------



## That Guy

Trip to the bank, post office and wave check.  Got pretty teller at bank.  Yea!  Mail box delivered a few magazines and a bill.  Waves insufficient and already blown out by increasing wind.  Another small craft advisory in effect, today.  Good chance of rain predicted for next week which, this time, will actually deliver as I washed both the truck and the car . . .

Hello Kitty brought me a half-eaten lizard.  Damn!  I don't scold her because . . . well, it's a cat thing and I'm supposed to be honored.  We had a chat and I told her it would go down her permanent record but she was not impressed.  Have a lot of blue-bellied lizards also known as California fence lizards.  They're fun and do not bite like the mean alligator lizards.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> Got mildly scolded by the doctor, who said he'd schedule me back for six months which would "----put the visit in the winter and there's no bushogging in December, so no excuses".
> 
> It's all genetics.  I've never smoked or done drugs (yeah I know -----borrrrrinnnnnnggg) but horse money has always been more importantnthego:
> 
> Neither of my grandmother's smoked, mom didn't, dad smoked a pipe.  They all had some sort of heart related issues, so the best I can do is continue to eat equally as boring as my non-drug using life has been and take my strong BP like a good old Hag should:drinking:



Both my parents had, and my sister has high blood pressure.  Although mine is high now and then, it generally in the low to normal category.  Here's a forum on hypertension, that has some tips for regular natural foods, etc. to help with high blood pressure. http://www.natmedtalk.com/f71/ .  PS:  I prefer old bag to old hag, too many supernatural stories of the 'old hag' who sits on people's chests while they sleep to suffocate them.   Anyhoo. enjoying a couple of Foster's right now, so here's to you and your health TWHRider!  :cheers:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Took our usual walk in the park, in the "official" summer heat.  Afterwards, I took in a movie at the theater with my husband.  Although I'm not a zombie fan, I agreed to seeing World War Z (in 3D) with Brad Pitt.  Turned out to be a good action-packed flick, that I really enjoyed.  Of course it helped that Brad Pitt was 'easy on the eyes', lol, which I mentioned to hubby after the show.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Took our usual walk in the park, in the "official" summer heat.  Afterwards, I took in a movie at the theater with my husband.  Although I'm not a zombie fan, I agreed to seeing World War Z (in 3D) with Brad Pitt.  Turned out to be a good action-packed flick, that I really enjoyed.  Of course it helped that Brad Pitt was 'easy on the eyes', lol, which I mentioned to hubby after the show.



Don't care for 3D or theaters much but thought movie could be good and will catch it on tv eventually.  Glad you enjoyed it and am taking that as a recommendation.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> Don't care for 3D or theaters much but thought movie could be good and will catch it on tv eventually.  Glad you enjoyed it and am taking that as a recommendation.



Me neither, last movie we went to together was the 'Day after Tomorrow', quite a few years ago.  Also took in a Smurf movie when my sister visited me with the grandnephews.  Both of those movies, and the one we saw today, were in the mass shooter theater from awhile back.

My husband pointed out that the World War Z movie may have been better without the 3D, due to fast action scenes taken in tight screen.  There was also a newspaper review stating similar thoughts...so, watching it without the 3D should be no big loss.  If it's on cable TV in the future, we'll likely watch it again, at least my husband will.  Lol...he's been teasing me now that I'm a fan of the zombie 'genre' and has been mentioning other flicks like '28 Days Later', Dawn of the Dead, etc. :love_heart:  He also watches the Walking Dead cable TV shows, with the follow up show Talking Dead.  PS:  he's currently watching Zombieland with Woody Harrelson.


----------



## That Guy

The Zombies of Mora Tau scared the poop outta me when I was a kid.  Fun to watch, these "daze".


----------



## Pappy

SeaBreeze said:


> Me neither, last movie we went to together was the 'Day after Tomorrow', quite a few years ago.  Also took in a Smurf movie when my sister visited me with the grandnephews.  Both of those movies, and the one we saw today, were in the mass shooter theater from awhile back.
> 
> My husband pointed out that the World War Z movie may have been better without the 3D, due to fast action scenes taken in tight screen.  There was also a newspaper review stating similar thoughts...so, watching it without the 3D should be no big loss.  If it's on cable TV in the future, we'll likely watch it again, at least my husband will.  Lol...he's been teasing me now that I'm a fan of the zombie 'genre' and has been mentioning other flicks like '28 Days Later', Dawn of the Dead, etc. :love_heart:  He also watches the Walking Dead cable TV shows, with the follow up show Talking Dead.  PS:  he's currently watching Zombieland with Woody Harrelson.



oh my gosh, Sea....I started to watch Zomieland last night too. I couldn't get pass the intro after seeing people eating people....Guess I'm getting soft in my old age. I use to love these things. I do have Netflix, and really enjoy war movies and cowboy flicks. I like all of the pawn shows and antiques roadshow is excellent. Any type show that goes back and shows the thousands of dollars in toys and comics that we hauled to the dump. :-(


----------



## That Guy

Woke up at sunrise.  A little chilly in the low 40s.  Enjoyed coffee watching a couple dozen quail and their chicks feeding and chasing each other.  Logged on here and will soon head back outside to peruse the garden...


----------



## TICA

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck with your bedroom floor project, will be great if you can post a pic when it's completed.



Here is the finished product for the bedroom. Front room should start tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It looks lovely TICA...BEAUTIFUL job! :applause2: Love the way your pups snuck into the picture too! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I took a nice walk alone today on a path in a wooded area.  It was great because there was some cloud cover, so it wasn't so hot...plush some shade from the cottonwood trees.  Came back home and decided to take a picture of a baby Magpie in my yard.  There's at least three of them hopping around, recently left the nest and are learning to fly.  They're really big, but the tail feathers are much shorted than the adults.  Mom squawked at me from above.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> oh my gosh, Sea....I started to watch Zomieland last night too. I couldn't get pass the intro after seeing people eating people....Guess I'm getting soft in my old age. I use to love these things. (



I wasn't watching it with my husband, that's one reason I don't like zombie movies...too gross for me.  The nice thing about World War Z, was that it didn't have that gross factor.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> It's only been five weeks but the grass is nearly three feet tall again and the very beautiful Milk Thistles are 3' - 4' tall.  I wish I knew how to harvest them



Here's a few pages with how-tos for harvesting and preparing milk thistle...

http://www.wiselivingjournal.com/milk-thistle-harvest-a-powerful-herb/
http://www.ehow.com/how_5626641_harvest-milk-thistle-weed.html
http://bearmedicineherbals.com/milk-thistle-preparations.html


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful floor, TICA!  Nice job.

Love the Magpie, SeaBreeze.  We don't have them here on the coast but have enjoyed their antics when I've been in Sacramento.  I believe they're corvids and related to crows, ravens and jays which are all very intelligent birds.

Watched Nik Wallenda walk the tightrope across the Grand Canyon this evening on the tube.  Felt like I was holding my breath the entire time.  Quite a family story.

Hello Kitty brought me a gopher, today.  Maybe to make amends for the lizard but probably only because she's just an excellent hunter/killer.  I praised her highly as she finished consuming her prize.


----------



## TICA

So that is what a Mild Thistle looks like!  I wasn't sure what you folks were talking about at first.   Well, I was supposed to start the living room floor today, but the fireplace hearth is causing some problems as it is cobble stone so not even.  Have been running around like a mad woman trying to find some kind of hand tool to cut through one little piece that is in the way.  I've bought a variety of tools so I'm about to try them.  I just couldn't see spending a over $100. on a grinder that will only be used for an hour or so and the rent-a-tool place had a rig that looked like a jack hammer, but too big for me to consider.  Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> So that is what a Mild Thistle looks like!  I wasn't sure what you folks were talking about at first.   Well, I was supposed to start the living room floor today, but the fireplace hearth is causing some problems as it is cobble stone so not even.  Have been running around like a mad woman trying to find some kind of hand tool to cut through one little piece that is in the way.  I've bought a variety of tools so I'm about to try them.  I just couldn't see spending a over $100. on a grinder that will only be used for an hour or so and the rent-a-tool place had a rig that looked like a jack hammer, but too big for me to consider.  Wish me luck!!!!



All of us are wishing you luck.  You know what ol' Murphy said about things going wrong . . .


----------



## TICA

As mentioned above, Murphy was right.  I bought 3 different hand tools yesterday and of course I couldn't get through the stone.  I suppose if I swung the hammer with enough force it might have worked, but was hesitant because if I missed the thing, it would have gotten my hand.  Anyway.... I remembered that my son's good friend has a tile laying business so I gave him a call and he had a grinder with a diamond blade.  Worked well but he still has one side to finish so the floor is on hold for now.  I won't tell you about the dust that it created.   I still have tons of things to get done so I'm off to make a list.  Have a lovely day my forum friends!!


----------



## That Guy

After checking in with you folks will need to run some basic errands and spend the rest of the day . . . oh, howzabout . . . reading a good book for awhile...


----------



## JustBonee

My day will consist of figuring out where to put the soaker hose next.  Everything is crying out for water.  Can dream .. :rain:

And I need to brush down the swimming pool walls.
I don't have much time for actual swimming, as I am always in maintenance mode it seems.  
It's all good exercise, one way or the other I guess .. lol


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> My house in SoCal came with an in-ground pool and I gave up considerable money each month to have someone else maintenance it --- I worked long hours 77 miles from home and there was no way I was taking up extra time at a feeble attempt to keep that pool clean.
> 
> Having a kiddie pool is much more fun.  When it gets yukky, throw it out and go buy another one:thumbsup:





Boo's Mom said:


> My day will consist of figuring out where to put the soaker hose next.  Everything is crying out for water.  Can dream .. :rain:
> 
> And I need to brush down the swimming pool walls.
> I don't have much time for actual swimming, as I am always in maintenance mode it seems.
> It's all good exercise, one way or the other I guess .. lol



When I was a teenager, I loved taking care of our pool.  Being a waterbaby it was just more fun than work.


----------



## JustBonee

TWH and Guy .... I (have to) look on the bright side of things.  Neither the pool or I are going anywhere soon, so I will make the best of it (and complain along the way - hehe).  
Expense aside, it is nice to look out at a big pool on a very hot day ~~ gives the illusion of coolness or something!  

And besides, you can't swim laps in a kiddie pool.


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> TWH and Guy .... I (have to) look on the bright side of things.  Neither the pool or I are going anywhere soon, so I will make the best of it (and complain along the way - hehe).
> Expense aside, it is nice to look out at a big pool on a very hot day ~~ gives the illusion of coolness or something!
> 
> And besides, you can't swim laps in a kiddie pool.



Exactly!  I find nothing more soothing than water.  Maintain it with loving care and it will give you years of enjoyment.  I encourage you to spend as much time as possible in, on and around your wonderful pool.


----------



## TICA

I am a swimmer and would have loved to have a pool yesterday with all of the heat we had.  I prefer to swim in the ocean though.  All of our lakes here are full of leeches so I don't go in them.  I'd much rather take my chances with the fish.

My flooring buddy volunteers with the Red Cross so has gone to Alberta to help with the flooding situation.  After all day yesterday trying to cut the stone even on the fireplace hearth, I finally gave up and called one of my son's friends who spent most of his teenage years here.  My house was the "band house" where all of the practices took place. :jammin:  Anyway, he came with the proper power grinder and was amazing.   And.... he is coming back to tomorrow to help with the flooring so I'm pretty happy about that!  Rest of today will be spent wiping down the walls to get the dust created by the grinder and washing the floor in preparation of laminate.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TICA said:


> My flooring buddy volunteers with the Red Cross so has gone to Alberta to help with the flooding situation.



Momo, the water-loving cat, unexpectedly has to swim to save his life as the river overflows its banks in Alberta, Canada.  Cat and owner reached rescuers safely.


----------



## That Guy

Didn't go to the grocery store . . . again.  Just haven't felt like dealing with people on the roads and in the store.  Usually, I'm outgoing and friendly and sometimes I just wanna be left alone.  If I don't go tomorrow . . . stomach will be complaining...

In fact, gonna make some rice and plop in the last of the vegetables now and call it dinner.


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday I got to see a lot of friends I worked with for many years.

 The sad thing is it took a funeral for us to get together.


----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


> Didn't go to the grocery store . . . again.  Just haven't felt like dealing with people on the roads and in the store.  Usually, I'm outgoing and friendly and sometimes I just wanna be left alone.  If I don't go tomorrow . . . stomach will be complaining....



Sounds like me.   I put off and put off until I can't put two things together.  Then when I do go, unless I have a well planned out list of things for making meals, I come back home with a bunch of 'stuff' and nothing to eat. 
Crock-Pot dining, salads, soups and anything that can be made up for a few days are the best for me.


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> Yesterday I got to see a lot of friends I worked with for many years.
> 
> The sad thing is it took a funeral for us to get together.



I am friends with my ex-wife and her large family.  It seems the only time I see them is at funerals, though.


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> Sounds like me.   I put off and put off until I can't put two things together.  Then when I do go, unless I have a well planned out list of things for making meals, I come back home with a bunch of 'stuff' and nothing to eat.
> Crock-Pot dining, salads, soups and anything that can be made up for a few days are the best for me.



I plan on getting it done, today . . . coming home with a bunch of "stuff"...


----------



## That Guy

Awoke at dawn to clear sky and promise of warm, warmer weather.  Made coffee and stepped outside to say good morning to the horses across the fence.  Checked on gopher situation and had discussion with Hello Kitty on next approach to their annihilation.  She sniffed around the newest hole and, hopefully, will be setting up a planned ambush.  Perhaps best for me to sit back and let her work...


----------



## SifuPhil

It's another warm day here in PA, but we had the AC installed in the wall yesterday so the critters are cooling off a bit ...

SnagglePuss decided the best place to cool down the "boys" was under the kitchen chair ...



... while Tigger was elected to receive a kitchen-sink bath ...


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TWH...*Okay, you just made my skin crawl with the swimming with leaches story...I am a swimmer and love water, but after watching Lonesome Dove and the water moccasin scene as they were crossing the river and seeing the water mocs in my creek, I made my mind up that I would never go into a natural body of water again...the leaches clinch it..nope, no way, now how would I dip my tootsies in a creek, pond or river now. I hate creepy, crawly things. 

I told hubby today as the heat index topped out at 106 that I miss my pool...I would try the kiddie pool, but I don't think I could get a floaty chair with a place for my drink in it... 

*That Guy...*All this talk about swimming and eating is making me hungry. Hope you made it to the store today .I hate to see a hungry man. I always want to cook for them. I hear you about not being in the mood for dealing with people. I had my fill on my recent trip and now I have to go grocery shopping tomorrow...shoot me now!

*TICA...*I assume you are taking about the sides of your hearth and you're not covering up the stone work.  Those home projects always seem to run into a puzzling snag.  Hope you got it resolved.

*Rkunsaw...*Condolences on the loss of your friend.

*Phil...* Adorable pictures...uhhh, I think you have the Snagglepuss and Tigger named backwards.  Glad you got the new AC, can't imagine how anyone could live without it.


----------



## That Guy

Had a nice chat with the neighbor who went sailing last night and left me high and dry.  He's a great guy and I know it wasn't on purpose . . .

Gathered myself and hit the grocery store.  Lucked out (once more) and got one of the friendly and pretty checkout clerks.  Bought a bunch of "stuff" and will eat for the next few days...

Wave check proved not as fruitful as the marine weather report predicted.  Supposedly, long period south swell arrived about head high . . .  No sign that I saw.  In the good ol' "daze" would have been driving up and down the coast in search of the perfect spot...

Had a meeting with Hello Kitty about the gophers.  She had nothing to report.

Enjoyed reading my latest Carl Hiaasen novel "Bad Monkey" but had to put it down after awhile because I'm almost finished and hate it when a good story ends . . . happy or not.

Took a nap.  Yea!


----------



## TICA

Living room floor is almost finished!!!  My tiling friend was able to remove enough stone along the floor level that we were able to put the flooring under it while still leaving the required space for expansion.  He wasn't able to help finish due to prior commitments, but my daughter helped today and we only have about 7 feet of the hallway left to do and put the trim back on and add the 1/4 round.  It looks really good if I do say so myself!!   On the home stretch now! :woohoo:


----------



## FishWisher

Got my daily walk around the compound before 7:00 to avoid the heat, and then did a bit of yard work while it was still under 80°. Rolled the motorcycle out of the shed, fired her up and headed out for a ride - also before it got too hot. Did the same yesterday and will attach a photo I took along SR 33 north of Patterson, CA in the Central Valley. That area is big agriculture and a beautiful ride.

Been welded to the recliner the rest of the day, staying out of the heat. Gosh - I love my air conditioner! Now 102° out a bit after 5:00; the high today was 106°. ugh.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TICA said:


> Living room floor is almost finished!!!  My tiling friend was able to remove enough stone along the floor level that we were able to put the flooring under it while still leaving the required space for expansion.  He wasn't able to help finish due to prior commitments, but my daughter helped today and we only have about 7 feet of the hallway left to do and put the trim back on and add the 1/4 round.  It looks really good if I do say so myself!!   On the home stretch now! :woohoo:



I bet it looks beautiful TICA!  And so nice of your daughter to help out, glad your project is coming to an end.



FishWisher said:


> Got my daily walk around the compound before 7:00 to avoid the heat, and then did a bit of yard work while it was still under 80°. Rolled the motorcycle out of the shed, fired her up and headed out for a ride - also before it got too hot. Did the same yesterday and will attach a photo I took along SR 33 north of Patterson, CA in the Central Valley. That area is big agriculture and a beautiful ride.
> 
> Been welded to the recliner the rest of the day, staying out of the heat. Gosh - I love my air conditioner! Now 102° out a bit after 5:00; the high today was 106°. ugh.



Nice bike FishWisher!   I start complaining about the heat when it's in the 90s, triple digits...can do without those altogether!


----------



## That Guy

I love motorcycles, FishWisher.  But, every time I think about getting another, have to stop because I'm just dangerous on 'em.  That exquisit feeling of freedom makes me fast and reckless.  Actually stopped riding before helmets became law...

Enjoyed some old film noir on the toob last night and looking forward to Whatever Happened to Baby Jane on PBS tonight.

Finished Bad Monkey and started on Michael Connley's Black Box.  Good reads!

Took advantage of nice, cool morning to clean out yellow jacket trap and put up another.  In one hour the new one had almost a dozen buggers arrested.  Hooray!

I am depressed!  It's the end of my nice long yearly vacation and will be returning to the insanity Monday.  Please join me in prayer;  "I can do this.  I can do this.  I can do this . . . "


----------



## TICA

nthego:*That Guy: *I am depressed! It's the end of my nice long yearly vacation and will be returning to the insanity Monday. Please join me in prayer; "I can do this. I can do this. I can do this . . . "

I'll be thinking about you.  You mentioned in another post that you plan on retiring soon so keep that in mind as you go back to work on Monday.  Pick a "last day of work" and mark it on the calendar so you have something to look forward to.  Doesn't mean that day will be final, but it will get you thinking of the many things you can do when work doesn't get in the way!!

I'm going to finish the flooring today.  Need to pick up different transition pieces as I bought the wrong ones and put the trim back on.  Cutting the angles will be fun I'm sure - trial and error and I suspect there will be many errors!

Have a good day everyone!!nthego:


----------



## That Guy

Thanks, TICA.  Yeah, the knowledge that I'm on the way out helps dealing with the "game".  Don't know when I'll pull the pin but just having that in the future is comforting...

So, with working tomorrow on the agenda will try to get some laundry done today and just sit in a stupor staring into space for the remainder of free time away from megacorp insanity...

Up early this morning.  Called KPIG radio to thank them for a great selection of music to start the day.  Made coffee.  Checked on gopher invasion.  Invited Hello Kitty to join inspection tour but she just wanted to watch from the window.  I'm fearing there may be some kind of alliance forming out there that is proving counterproductive to my plans of gopher eradication.  Refilled bird feeders and birdbaths and am hearing various cheeps and chirps of grateful thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> Took advantage of nice, cool morning to clean out yellow jacket trap and put up another.  In one hour the new one had almost a dozen buggers arrested.  Hooray!
> 
> I am depressed!  It's the end of my nice long yearly vacation and will be returning to the insanity Monday.  Please join me in prayer;  "I can do this.  I can do this.  I can do this . . . "



What do you use in your traps TG?  I've had no luck with the bait that's sold with them.  I've tried different fruits, and even meat, but with no luck.  They'd rather nest in my gutters, siding, chimney, storage shed, etc.

Hang in there until retirement, I don't like the W word at all, started that at 16, and was glad to take early retirement when I did.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> What do you use in your traps TG?  I've had no luck with the bait that's sold with them.  I've tried different fruits, and even meat, but with no luck.  They'd rather nest in my gutters, siding, chimney, storage shed, etc.
> 
> Hang in there until retirement, I don't like the W word at all, started that at 16, and was glad to take early retirement when I did.



I use the Rescue traps and the bait they provide.  Don't know why your bugs are being so difficult to lure into their fatal destruction.  I remember as a small boy when we would visit my grandparents, they just put a hunk of ground beef in a bowl of vegetable oil and that worked.  Wondering what type of wasp you are dealing with and the specific bait they might find irresistible.

As for the W word . . .    I'm really not at all ready to stop working. Started at the age 12.  I'm just way done with what I've been doing and for whom I've been groveling.  For awhile, it was somewhat doable as a means to a steady paycheck.  But the company has literally gone backward and taken an archaic and Dickensian approach in the treatment of employees.  It's extremely insulting, demeaning and counterproductive.  Now, one might call me a malcontent.  Go right ahead.  This I know:  Every single person I deal with on a daily basis feels exactly the same.  Oh well, as I've said . . . I'm old and in the way and see some light at the end of the tunnel so I try to be . . . amused...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just plain old yellow jackets as far as I know, but they have no interest in the Rescue trap bait.  I have to say though, that this year there really seems to be a lot less of them around. Yeah, toward the end of my employment, I just kept the big picture in mind, and didn't care too much about the games being played by mgm't.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*That Guy..*Hope your first day back after vacation goes smoothly.  I know when I was working, after the first hour back it felt like I had never been gone.  Sunday nights were usually sleepless for me anticipating Monday morning.  Sooo glad to be retired!  Like I always tell myself...keep your eye on the prize!

Today holds for me more weeding and mulching..thankfully the weather is mild with a nice breeze or I would not be able to do this. I've almost finished the biggest bed that is in full sun, so I'll be able to work in a shadier spot today.

Last night on the Gangstas last run before bed, Ohno managed to catch a baby raccoon.  I was shining the spotlight along the fence line and saw two pair of eyeballs watching us on the other side of the fence.

 Next thing I knew the Gangstas were barking and carrying on,  and when I shined the light on them I could see Ohno running with something in his mouth shaking the hell out of it.  I yelled at him to drop it, which he did. When I caught up with him there was a small baby coon, frozen in fright, but none the worse for wear.  I stood over him for a few minutes until he gained enough composure to slowly make his way back through the fence and attempt to climb a tree.  All the while he was crying, with mamma down on the creek bank frantically calling him.

Good thing I was there with the light or mamma would have probably would have kicked ass and taken the Gangstas names, as she appeared to be very large.  Back to setting my traps tonight.

Ohno was very proud of himself for catching a coon.  In his mind he has elevated his status from an Arkansas Porch Hound to a White Bearded Arkansas Baby Coon Hound.


----------



## SifuPhil

Today I'm going to try (again  ) to "integrate" my revamped martial arts website with Facebook.

So get this: there are little programs called "plug-ins" that you can put in your website that perform certain functions. One plug-in may change the way your text looks; another may list your articles in alphabetical order.

The plug-in I tried yesterday was supposed to automatically take any article I placed on my site and publish it on my Facebook page. Now, the creator of the plug-in went to great lengths in his advertising to ensure that it's a 1-2-3 process, a no-brainer, easy-peasy and all that rot.

It wasn't.

In fact, after playing with it for 3 hours last night I finally called it quits at 2am. It's the Plug-In from Hell.

It asks for my code. Okay, got that. It asks for my "secret" code (what is this, Cracker Jacks?) - got it. It asks for verification that I am who I claim to be. Well, I've got several pages on Facebook, have been a member for years, they already have my VISA card number on file along with my blood type and next of kin, but that doesn't seem to be enough for them.

They send me into an endless loop of entering data that is promptly ignored, then ask once again for that data. They request my App code. I have to go to ANOTHER part of Facebook to figure that one out, then go back and enter the 32-digit number into the application form. 

They ask for verification.

"Verify THIS!" I scream as I grab at a certain portion of my anatomy, scaring Tigger and SnagglePuss in the process and causing the neighbors 3 doors down to call 9-1-1.

Not a good night ...

Today I have my student again, I had him yesterday for 3 hours of joint-locks, palm-heel strikes and elbow smashes. We're going to do the same thing today, just target different parts of his body so the parts from yesterday can heal uninterrupted. 

If he doesn't go on his vacation soon we're going to run out of parts.


----------



## janfromflorida

It's now *july* 2013!


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> They ask for verification.  "Verify THIS!" I scream as I grab at a certain portion of my anatomy, scaring Tigger and SnagglePuss in the process and causing the neighbors 3 doors down to call 9-1-1.



How do we know this is REALLY SifuPhil.  Please verify...


----------



## That Guy

Had wild and crazy dreams about work last night.  When I awoke was glad they were just dreams but then the realization that today is the beginning of the end dawned on me...   Hi Ho, Hi Ho, it's off to work we go . . .

Had a nice long telephone conversation with my son.  Hello Kitty took her time heading outdoors this morning.  I need her on gopher patrol.  Lots of quail running around with youngsters.  Haven't seen the turkeys in awhile but they'll be back.


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------

